# What is FAST Track Immigration process



## Nini28 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello there,

I am just wondering what is FAST Track immigration process for Canada ? Is it for special skilled people or for anybody. 

Please help, as I am planning for Canadian Immigration soon and want to get it done fast.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nini28 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am just wondering what is FAST Track immigration process for Canada ? Is it for special skilled people or for anybody.
> 
> ...


It is for skilled workers.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Even quicker way - get a job offer and have the company go through the Provincial Nominee program. Or if you are under 31 years BUNAC system.


----------

